# Afternoon adventures in coffee & cake . . .



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

This is what garydyke1 and I did with the afternoon. The cake is mine, the coffee is his.

Spent some time playing on Vivi and then after some hard work making coffee, needed cake to recuperate.

Thanks for a fun afternoon. The OH enjoyed both the coffee and cake, especially since he had to do no work for either!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That's a way to spend the afternoon in style !


----------



## Bursar (Aug 4, 2013)

Awesome







I'm going to be making some teacakes tomorrow (the chocolate domes filled with marshmallow). I hope they hope out as well as your cake.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What a great combination.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Sounds great I've been experimenting with baking coffee cake with actual espresso in there ... Delicious adventures.

Looks great though - good to see you enjoying the vivi


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It was fun and very very tasty cake, yum!









I have to say , i still dont rate Vario's, this is my 3rd attempt at getting on with them


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Touché


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Are all these just Victoria sponges - or actual coffee cakes?

I got the new caffeine mag on the iPad and there's a few recipes I'm hoping to try


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mine was a Victoria sponge, light as a feather,as Daves mate who ate a whole one.......LOL


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Ooh tea cakes and coffee cakes, both sound good. Nice sponge dfk. Mine was a Victoria sponge as well, but a lemon curd one. Love lemon stuff. It was tasty, although a tiny bit dry, could have done with coming out of the oven a few minutes earlier I reckon. Gave me a chance to use my under-used kitchenaid, which I love.

My vario might not have got a resounding applause but you have to admit that the vivi is shiny Gary. :;

Mmmm, now thinking of coffee cake. Perhaps we could have a forum bake along to go with this season's bake-off on tv?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Indeed the machine is shiny shiny...better build quality/finish than an Expobar

If youre baking...im eating : )

Saying that I make a mean sour-dough loaf.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi coffeediva,

How are you getting on with the Vivi, hope your making some great coffee.

The cake looks very tasty.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

iroko said:


> Hi coffeediva,
> 
> How are you getting on with the Vivi, hope your making some great coffee.
> 
> The cake looks very tasty.


Love the machine, would be perfect in any kitchen I reckon. Reading and learning lots while getting to grips with it. Having fun!


----------

